# World War Two veterans benefits



## cokie (8 Nov 2011)

My father served in Europe in WW2, he was wounded but not disabled. When he returned to Canada the gov't was going to give him land but it was revoked. As far as I know that was it. I have read they were to be given education as well. I contacted veterans Affairs a decade ago and they knew nothing about his case except he "probably received nothing". Is that all those veterans recieved for what they sacrificed?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Nov 2011)

Veterans' Land Act



> Veterans' Land Act, passed 20 July 1942, following a Canadian tradition dating from the 17th century of settling ex-soldiers on the land. In 1919 a Soldier Settlement Act had provided returned WWI veterans who wished to farm with loans to purchase land, stock and equipment. Over 25 000 took advantage of the scheme, although many had to abandon their farms between the wars because of heavy debts and adverse farming conditions. The VLA, designed to overcome some of the problems inherent in the 1919 plan, gave WWII veterans choices. With only a small down payment, ex-servicemen could purchase land with the help of a government loan; additional funds were available for livestock and equipment. Repayment terms allowed settlers time to re-establish themselves without incurring heavy financial obligations. Veterans were also encouraged to settle small rural or suburban holdings as part-time farmers or to substitute commercial fishing for full-time farming. In 1950 the VLA began to provide loans to veterans who wished to construct their own homes. Under the Veterans' Land Administration, a branch of the Department of VETERANS AFFAIRS, over 140 000 ex-servicemen had sought assistance before new loans were terminated in 1977.



See this page for current benefits available to Second World War veterans:

Veterans Affairs Canada - Information for... War Service Veterans


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2011)

cokie said:
			
		

> Is that all those veterans recieved for what they sacrificed?



My father served in the RCNVR from 1943-46. He was at sea, but not wounded or disabled. 
Upon discharge ( or soon after ), the government gave him a pocket watch as a "tool of the trade": He hired on as a CNR Fireman > Locomotive Engineer in 1946 ( He was 20 years old. ) and used it every day at work for the next 45 years.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2011)

cokie said:
			
		

> Is that all those veterans recieved for what they sacrificed?



Quite a few brought back European wives.........duty free !!

Mighty white of the Government if you ask me.


----------



## Hawk (8 Nov 2011)

My Dad served overseas in World War II, and when he came back he applied for a farm in southwestern Manitoba, in the area of the village he'd grown up in. The farm he wanted was held (which was against the rules), and given to someone else. Dad told them where to put their farms, department, and probably lots more, and forgot about it, got on with his life with my Mom. In 1960 they phoned, while Dad was out, and he was supposed to call them back - Mom had to talk him into returning the call. He was still mad! Anyway, in 1961 we moved into a small holding,  through VLA. When the Government wanted the land back to twin #1 highway in that area, 1 mortgage payment was owing. DVA wouldn't let Dad make that final payment till the deal for the new acreage and house was finalized, and their lawyer handled the details. That was in about 1978 or 1979. They did get around to helping us out, it just took awhile!

Hawk


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Nov 2011)

http://www.nfb.ca/film/the_road_to_civvy_street

dileas

tess


----------

